# RFD-TV And Politics



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From a rural America perspective...

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressiveforage.com/news/industry-news/rfd-tv-ventures-into-politics


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Most if not all are going to say, "what the heck is RFD-TV?"


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Grateful11 said:


> Most if not all are going to say, "what the heck is RFD-TV?"


One of, if not the greatest cable/satellite networks out there.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

it will be interesting to see just how many agree to do a interview ... A steak dinner say's we won't see Hillary on there.. probably not Jeb Bush either. I bet you will see Mike Huckabe be 1 of the 1st ones on there


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Grateful11 said:


> Most if not all are going to say, "what the heck is RFD-TV?"


I usually watch it every morning it's on ch 345 on directv.Has pretty good market shows in the morning.Then it kinda goes to horse stuff later in the day.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

They have a nice App for listening to their radio broadcast during the day. It's known as Ag Web. It's got AgriTalk, Marker Rally and a lot more. If you don't get RFD-TV you always watch the weekly show US Farm Report with Tynne Morgan on YouTube, it usually gets uploaded the same day it airs on TV. We used to pay $5/month on cable to get RFD-TV but it seemed like the US Farm Report was about the only thing we watched. Baxter Black gets on our nerves sometimes with his craziness, he's a good guy and knows what he's talking about but sometimes he goes off on a tangent out of no where. John Phipps is a pretty nice guy, some of you might not like him because his a self proclaimed Liberal Republican. He doesn't get into politics too much but when he does he does some solid research on it before opening his mouth when someone sends him a question. He and his sons farm about 1500 acres and now reports directly from his farm remotely.

US Farm Report:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwkC6hlYiLaQBaTsAZ7uMCg

Ag Web App

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/agweb-news-markets/id467156806?mt=8


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

[quote name="Grateful11" post="181347" timestamp="1436967528"]
John Phipps is a pretty nice guy, some of you might not like him because his a self proclaimed Liberal Republican.

No such thing.....only in his mind......wonder if his "gift for gab" was the underlying reason he was put out to pasture early?

Regards, Mike


----------

